# Last 2 months + HUGE PRO STORE HAUL!



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow. So I've been poking at a few things for the past few months, catching up with a few things of C Shock, Moonbathe, and Novel Twist, plus my first gratis baggie with a few things from C Shock, Rushmetal, Flashtronic, In 3D, and Painterly. And of course I had my BASIC training this past week, and there was soooo much I couldn't resist, so I dropped a very large shiny penny there. =) Feel free to ask questions, or if you guys want bigger pics or what!







*Face/Body*:
Cool Pearlizer Set (Novel Twist)
Everyday Cleanser (old packaging)
Shave
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 NW15(3x)
Lightful Essence
Select Tint SPF 15 Foundation NW20
Alcohol Mixing Medium
Black Chromacake
NW20 Select Finish Concealor
NW20 Full Coverage Foundation
Hush Cream Colour Base
Northern Light Mineralize Skinfinish (Flashtronic)
Fleurry Blush (Strange Hybrid)
Invisible Setting Powder
Silver Studio Finish Powder
Barely Yellow Studio Fix Foundation
Hazy Lavender Studio Fix Foundation
Shivering White Studio Fix Foundation
NW15 Studio Fix Foundation
NW15 Select Sheer Pressed Powder
Bronze Bronzing Powder
Peaches Pan Blush
6 Empty Blush palette

*Lips*:
Vivacious Lipstick (C-Shock)
Out To Shock Lipstick (C-Shock)
High Tea Lipstick
Politely Pink Lipstick
Gel Lipstick
Thrills Lipstick (Rushmetal)
Viva Glam II Lipstick
Propagate Lipstick (Strange Hybrid)
Strange Hybrid Lipstick (Strange Hybrid)
Brew Lipstick (Smoke Signals)
Lightning Lipglass (Blue Storm)
Fulfilled Plushglass
Ample Pink Plushglass
Perfectly Pink Lipglass (Flashtronic)
4 In 3D 3Dglasses
4 In 3D Lipglass Pencils

*Eyes*:
Greensmoke Paint Pot (Painterly)
Groundwork Paint Pot (Painterly)
Strut Eye Brows
3 Painterly Technakohl Pencils
SageGrass Power Point Pencil
Ether Mineralize Eye Shadow (Flashtronic)
Romping (C-Shock)
Big T (C-Shock, one in package, one depotted)
Bang On Blue (C-Shock, one in package, one depotted)
Eyepopping (C-Shock, depotted)
Concrete Eyeshadow
Deep Damson Eyeshadow (PRO extension)
Blue Calm Eyeshadow (PRO extension)
Femme Noir Pan
Shadowy Lady Pan
Humid Pan
Twinks Pan
Nylon Pan
Moonbathe Eyes: Claire De Lune (depotted), Firespot (depotted), Saturnal (depotted), and Cranberry (depotted) + Empty Quad
Cool Palette (Novel Twist)
Smoking Eyes Quad (Smoke Signals)
Gentle Fume Eyes Quad (Smoke Signals)
Pixel Paint
#12 Lashes
Featherette Lashes
Pro Longlash (2x)
Fibre Rich Lash
Loud Lash
Fast Eye Response
Eyeliner Mixing Medium
15 Empty Shadow palette (2x)

*Other*:
PRO Brush Set (Novel Twist)
Quick Frost Pigment
Frost Pigment
Copperized Pigment
Blue Green Pigment
Tan Pigment
Whirlwing Nail Lacquer (Blue Storm)
Turquatic Creations (2x)
Yellow Glitter (sample)
Black Glitter (sample)
Silver Glitter (sample)
109 Contouring Brush (PRO only)
263 Synthetic Hair Angled Brush (PRO only)
Small Paddle Brush
Small Pencil Sharpener (2x)
NEW BELT!! YEYYY!!!

Whew alot of stuff! Hahaha xD


----------



## user46 (Aug 26, 2007)

wowww...only in the last 2 months???? i wish i could do that, lol


----------



## frocher (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, that is absolutely beautiful.  I look forward to any seeing any looks you may want to put together with your new goodies (hint, hint).


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Aug 26, 2007)

wow! my "collection" is 1/5 the size of your 2 month haul hahaha 
you make me wanna haul too!

would LOVE to see a photo of you with the feather lashes


----------



## sincola (Aug 26, 2007)

Great haul!!! Enjoy all your new stuff!!


----------



## MACisME (Aug 26, 2007)

u are insane.


----------



## dollypink (Aug 26, 2007)

wow that must have cost a bomb!


----------



## Weasel (Aug 26, 2007)

OH... MY... GOSH!!!!!!
eeee im so jealous! HUMUNGOUS HAUL!!
do you get a pro discount of did you pay full price?
your store must LOVE you...


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 26, 2007)

OH WOWzers!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 26, 2007)

u r my hero!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow!  Very nice.  I didn't know you started @ MAC - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations!

The gratis is so generous.  I am in my 7th week and I can't believe the stuff they have given us in that short time.

Did you love Basic?!  I joked with my manager about sending me again, I had soooo much fun!


----------



## juxt123 (Aug 26, 2007)

umm yea wow!..what e/s is to the right of ether?and what e/s is below that?and then what is the e/s far to the right the bluest of the eight?


----------



## Weasel (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_





 umm yea wow!..what e/s is to the right of ether?and what e/s is below that?and then what is the e/s far to the right the bluest of the eight?_

 
e/s to the right of ether looks like romping from c shocks


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 26, 2007)

Great stuff!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 26, 2007)

Holy Heck! Enjoy!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 26, 2007)

Ummm drool.....


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 26, 2007)

good lord harley, that is alot of makeup. i have never purchased or received that much at one time. wow!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I am an employee so I got an employee discount. I don't even want to imagine what the cost would be full price, my god! I dropped like a little over 300 or so there. =P HOWEVER, at Basic, we got alot of FREEEEEE goodies too! Most of the mascaras I got were freebies, I also got some Lipglasses, blushes, Prolongwears, but I gave them to my mommie. :3
Several things are also from MAC Garage Sale, so they were hella cheap too, like the weird Studio Fix colors, some pigments, and stuff like that. =P

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_





 umm yea wow!..what e/s is to the right of ether?and what e/s is below that?and then what is the e/s far to the right the bluest of the eight?_

 
To the right of 'Ether' is 'Romping' from C-Shock, below that is 'Blue Calm', one of the PRO extension shadows (also currently sold on MACCosmetics.com for a limited time), and the bluest of the pans is a depotted 'Bang on Blue' shadow from C-Shock. =)


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 26, 2007)

OMFG!!! I think I just shit myself!! lol.  I've been known to drop $500 in one shopping spree but I've only done that once and still not walk out of the store with this much!! Must be nice to have an employee discount.


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 26, 2007)

oh my goodness.  i had to catch my breath for a second there.  what i wouldn't do to be you right now....


----------



## astronaut (Aug 26, 2007)

... 2 months? OMMGGG!!!


----------



## talk2mesun (Aug 26, 2007)

*zzzzzzz*

zzzzz


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 27, 2007)

My heart just sank a little...

looks like you have a lot of play time ahead!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 27, 2007)

holy cow! that is a fabulous haul, have a blast!


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 27, 2007)

holy shit...... 

I LOVE your brush belt, I want one badly....lol!!!


----------



## mac-cakes (Aug 27, 2007)

Love it.... How do you like the pearlizer so far? 

Your avatar is smokin' hot too!! Very sexy cheekbones


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn!!


----------



## goink (Aug 27, 2007)

wow! that is bigger than my MAC stash.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 27, 2007)

That’s ginormous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## juxt123 (Aug 27, 2007)

okayyy thanks!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2007)

wow! great haul!!!


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 27, 2007)

Jesus mother-loving christ. That is beautiful.


----------



## steph0891 (Aug 28, 2007)

oh my goodness. lucky! i so wish i was you right now. the 3 pro brushes you put together in the pic...what brush is in the middle? can you please pm me this info so i can go try and get that too? looks like a perfect mini blush brush.


----------



## This Is Mine (Aug 28, 2007)

Great Haul!


----------



## n_c (Aug 28, 2007)

:holysheep:


----------



## Holls* (Aug 29, 2007)

OMG im sooo jealous!!! If you had to choose 3 of your eye makeup lot, what would you choose? Top 5?  Wow! Itll take me a few years to get to that.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 29, 2007)

WOW!

<-- is envious


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hollybwright* 

 
_OMG im sooo jealous!!! If you had to choose 3 of your eye makeup lot, what would you choose? Top 5? Wow! Itll take me a few years to get to that._

 
Of all the products I own, or just the newest stuff?

Out of EVERYTHING I have, I would have to say my SMOKED EYES Palette from Holiday '06, Bare Canvas Paint, the new SMOKING EYES quad, Blacktrack Fluidline, and Rimmel Professional Eye Liner, and if I'm not allowed that because it's not MAC, then Fibre Rich Lash Mascara.


----------



## Jot (Aug 30, 2007)

i'd be impressed if this was in the traincase not haul section!
jealous!!!!


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 30, 2007)

omy!!! wow!! i wished i even had $300 to get not even half of that!! CONGRATS!!...


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 31, 2007)

All I can say is...WOW !!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 31, 2007)

HELLO! Fan-friggin-tastic haul!

edit: Btw, did you depot the Moonbathe e/s yourself or did they come like that for you?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_HELLO! Fan-friggin-tastic haul!

edit: Btw, did you depot the Moonbathe e/s yourself or did they come like that for you?_

 
I depotted all four. They were screaming QUAD at me ever since the collection came out. Don't they look like they came like that? xD


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

WOW! I believe envy is the word I'm looking for, haha! Fantastic haul!


----------



## ndn-ista (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi...love it! A few questions: 

 PRO Brush Set (Novel Twist) --where did you get this?? I checked MAC and Nordstorm, couldn't find it! I want an actual brush set, because I feel like it's too expensive for me right now to get individual brushes.

Also, the MAC garage sale?? what is this about and where can I find it?!?!?


Your fabulous!


----------



## Dana72 (Sep 7, 2007)

oh wow  - great haul(s) in the last two months


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 7, 2007)

wowaweewah! (as Borat would say) LOL


----------



## Caffy (Sep 7, 2007)

I love your stuff!!! great haul...btw..do u need to be a pro to buy the belt? I would like one to carry around my brushes ;-p


----------

